# What is Happening Here??!!!!!



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Last Friday night my daughter (she is 20) had the TV tuned to Much Music and was watching music videos and left for what I thought was a short amount of time so she could be back watching for the top 10 videos of the week.
So - I put on some CD's and was listening, loud - but not loud enough to get my wife down my back about it being too loud (that happens when she is out), to Deep Purple and the Rolling Stones. 
Something very bizarre was going on. The CD player was blasting Highway Star, Smoke on the Water, Speed King, Little Red Rooster, Can't You He3ar me Knockin, etc. AND the TV, with the sound turned off was showing all of the top 10 videos - Lady GAG me with a shovel til my stomach comes up and all the other sickly ballad videos. So I'm thinking - so what is on TV is what the music corporations are bringing us as "rock music" and what I am actually listening to is REAL ROCK MUSIC!! How low have we fallen. 
BTW the TV was turbned off after I finally realized what I was watching - granted, I can be slow on the uptake, but in this case I must have been hypnotized to watch all of that crap. There can be no other rational explanation. So now my daughter has been instructed to watch these videos on her computer and not on the TV. It was way to tramatic for me.

Brian


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

At least those artist's don't call themselves rock musicians... Now 90% of 'modern rock' is what saddens me the most. It's pop music with a simple guitar riff.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

The fact that you managed to find music videos on MM is amazing in itself. I don't mind Gaga.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

kids today!!! We have VH1 Classic and LOVE IT! Lots of great live shows, Heart Dreamboat Annie, U2 Rattle & Hum. Loads of Rockumentaries, that Metal Show. Any of you with a dish, I recommend it highly... 

I don't get any of the music these days and I'm pretty open minded.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I don't get any of the music these days and I'm pretty open minded.


Neither do I, and I was born less than 20 years ago...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

In the olden days, before rock videos, or even color TV, , I used to play my records while watching "Don Messer's Jubilee", or Tommy Hunter, Johnny Cash for that matter, with the sound turned down on the TV, man, those guys could rock!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

We touched on this not that long ago here at the GC forum. I think the scramble to find ways of sqeeezing money out of the current state of affairs in the record business, has brought us one of the more commercial periods in recent memory. In these lean times, taking a chance on an artiste(s) that may bring acclaim rather than financial reward, isn't overly likely. I know there's always been commercial acts and entertainers, but it seems there's little to temper this stuff with these days. As a personal favour to me, please don't tell me that the White Stripes and the Foo Fighters are here to save us.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*For what it's worth...*

"Something's happening here!
What it is ain't exactly clear.
Young people losing their minds...
Meeting so much resistance, far behind!"

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember, in the early 60s, one of my friend's parents bad-mouthing jazz.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> "Something's happening here!
> What it is ain't exactly clear.
> Young people losing their minds...
> Meeting so much resistance, far behind!"
> ...


You better stop, Hey what's that sound? I thought the same song when I read the title. Man I love the Springfield. I'm gonna go read my neil young biography.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> We touched on this not that long ago here at the GC forum. I think the scramble to find ways of sqeeezing money out of the current state of affairs in the record business, has brought us one of the more commercial periods in recent memory. In these lean times, taking a chance on an artiste(s) that may bring acclaim rather than financial reward, isn't overly likely. I know there's always been commercial acts and entertainers, but it seems there's little to temper this stuff with these days. As a personal favour to me, please don't tell me that the White Stripes and the Foo Fighters are here to save us.
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:


I think the Foo Fighters are great :wave:


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> As a personal favour to me, please don't tell me that the White Stripes and the Foo Fighters are here to save us.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of what the Foos have done recently, but listen to The Colour and The Shape all the way through and try to convince yourself that it isn't a fantastic rock album.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure there's good stuff out there somewhere--but I've often preferred music older than I am--or at least that was from before I was in my teens.

Most people tend to prefer the music they grew up on--whether it was the contemporary stuff from their youth, or older stuff they listened to.

Although I gained a deeper love and appreciation for blues & classical styles--especially baroque in my 20's. I liked some of it in my teens, but more in my 20's.

Now I find as I get older I have a higher appreciation for older jazz. Especially instrumental stuff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mainstream media has always been out of touch with the real world, as have mainstream audiences.

yes, i see the inherent irony in that statement. its because i refuse to accept the mainstream as anything remotely real, while being fully aware that i'm the one who is probably out of touch.

for example, rock and roll came along at a time when we were forced to listen to doris day. the beatles came along at a time when we were forced to listen to other pop fluff, like mitch miller or lawrence welk.

lets face it, the mainstream will always harbour a morbid fear of anything remotely meaningful. nature of the beast, and all that.

we did enjoy a period in the 60s and 70s when artists like dylan, the beatles and the stones penetrated this mainstream mountain of blandness, i think.

or, was that just a drug induced hallucination...?

-dh


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, modern times are most definitely not the "golden age" of music", but as DH said, I think we tend to "over-glorify" things of the past due to nostalgia. 

People who claim to be music lovers sometimes tend to go along with the "mainstream music sucks" crowd just to feel hip. There's definitely a lot of crappy bands out there these days, but then again there were some pretty damn crappy bands in the 70s as well.

On that note, I think there are some great modern bands out there today, check out John Mayer's trio (Mayer, Steve Jordan, Pino Palladino), they're a fairly new band and they're absolutely beastly.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

A lot of what is today called classic rock was not played on the radio when it came out. I remember it being called underground music. The Beatles and Stones were somewhat mainstream but a vast majority was not.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

The funny thing is that , the stuff they're making now is so bland and boring. You'd think if I was just outgrowing what's cool, I'd think it was too loud/extreme/whatever but its the opposite. A lot of it sounds like soft rock to me, something my mom might listen to.

I don't understand how this stuff can be considered cool. Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. They are only competent, at best, with their instruments, and the whole thing just seems so...

uninteresting.

Then again I like my music a little more raw sounding, so maybe it's just that, they are moving away from.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

sgiven said:


> The funny thing is that , the stuff they're making now is so bland and boring. You'd think if I was just outgrowing what's cool, I'd think it was too loud/extreme/whatever but its the opposite. A lot of it sounds like soft rock to me, something my mom might listen to.
> 
> I don't understand how this stuff can be considered cool. Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. They are only competent, at best, with their instruments, and the whole thing just seems so...
> 
> ...


True that about overproduced stuff. Too much "studio magic" isn't magic at all. These days, some bands don't sound nearly as good as you'd expect live, because half of the stuff you hear on record is all thanks to studio magic.

There is some hope though, there are still some quite raw sounding modern bands out there, Wolfmother for one. By the way, do you like Sonic Youth? A lot of people call them a noise rock band, which they are to a certain degree, but they probably have the rawest sound that I've ever heard. I personally love em. :wave:


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

noobcake said:


> True that about overproduced stuff. Too much "studio magic" isn't magic at all. These days, some bands don't sound nearly as good as you'd expect live, because half of the stuff you hear on record is all thanks to studio magic.
> 
> There is some hope though, there are still some quite raw sounding modern bands out there, Wolfmother for one. By the way, do you like Sonic Youth? A lot of people call them a noise rock band, which they are to a certain degree, but they probably have the rawest sound that I've ever heard. I personally love em. :wave:


I like some of their stuff, but sometimes it breaks up a little too much for my tastes. A little raw is good, I like there to still be some rhythm and tune to it. That's just my own tastes though, and they do have some good songs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> A lot of what is today called classic rock was not played on the radio when it came out. I remember it being called underground music. The Beatles and Stones were somewhat mainstream but a vast majority was not.


...good point!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sgiven said:


> The funny thing is that , the stuff they're making now is so bland and boring. You'd think if I was just outgrowing what's cool, I'd think it was too loud/extreme/whatever but its the opposite. A lot of it sounds like soft rock to me, something my mom might listen to.
> 
> I don't understand how this stuff can be considered cool. Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. They are only competent, at best, with their instruments, and the whole thing just seems so...
> 
> ...



...i clearly recall feeling *exactly* this way listening to the radio in the early and mid-fifties! and again in the early sixties, just before the "british invasion".

'twas ever thus, my friend.

-dh


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i clearly recall feeling *exactly* this way listening to the radio in the early and mid-fifties! and again in the early sixties, just before the "british invasion".
> 
> 'twas ever thus, my friend.
> 
> -dh


Well, maybe this means there are better things to come.

Or are you saying this IS the new thing and I just can't appreciate it. I hope for everyone's sake that is not the case. 

Either way I have about 10 gigs of history's best music on my computer so I can always listen to that. It just sucks having nothing new to add.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

noobcake said:


> True that about overproduced stuff. Too much "studio magic" isn't magic at all. These days, some bands don't sound nearly as good as you'd expect live, because half of the stuff you hear on record is all thanks to studio magic.


If I pay good money to see a band in concert and find that their recordings are made only with the help of the "studio magic" I get angry. I tend to write them off and never listen to them again. Maybe a bit harsh but once bitten twice shy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sgiven said:


> Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. ,



where do I apply? I need a job like that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My 13 yr daughter is listening to these boy wonders. Acoustic guitar player boring voice, one slight hook in the song... and the dreaded voice manipulation 
*Thingy*

I love music of all kinds .... this crap is driving me out out the house.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

bscott said:


> If I pay good money to see a band in concert and find that their recordings are made only with the help of the "studio magic" I get angry. I tend to write them off and never listen to them again. Maybe a bit harsh but once bitten twice shy.


I had that very experience with Metalica. I was 16 and not much for heavy metal at the best of times, but these guys were THE band in that genre when I was in high school. Queensryche opened and though I thought they were awful as a band, they seemed to have decent sound at that show. As for Metalica, the sound, the playing, and the ridiculous stage show was brutal. The tour was in support of "And Justice For All" an album that James Hetfield bragged about requiring at one point 16 rhythm tracks!! I'm guessing for Metalica fans this would be their last great record. It was a hugely disappointing concert for me though, and ultimately led me away from ever caring about this kind of music.

Shawn


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

To the older members here, Let's not become our Fathers on the issue of whether modern popular music is just so much overproduced fluff and noise. I remember the 60's very well and the stern position taken by Parents, teachers and right thinking citizens. They thought the Beatles, Rolling Stones and the rest of the British Invasion were simply purveyors of mindless drivel being spewed upon the youth of that day and that it could only lead to promiscuity and a sloth like existence. Hippies were simply long haired, lazy , shiftless bums who would never amount to anything. Sex, drugs and Rock n Roll would destroy the very moral fabric of our Society if teens were exposed to it long enough. For the most part, we now know how wrong they were. Many of my hippie friends are now Physicians, Lawyers, Teachers, Clergymen etc. Unfortunately, some of them didn't make it and became a statistic in the 60's and 70's. But overall, society was not destroyed by Rock n Roll. I must admit that I'm partial to Classic Rock and Blues and today's modern music doesn't hold a great appeal for me. I don't understand RAP, or Indie Bands or Tokio Hotel or Jonas Brothers. That's fine. Obviously there are millions of young people out there who do understand and enjoy that music. All the power to them. At least they are enjoying some "form" of art and derive pleasure from it. I don't think they need my stamp of approval. Besides, who listens to old people anyway? I know I didn't.:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I blame Auto-Tune. Very little good ever came out of it.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

sgiven said:


> The funny thing is that , the stuff they're making now is so bland and boring. You'd think if I was just outgrowing what's cool, I'd think it was too loud/extreme/whatever but its the opposite. A lot of it sounds like soft rock to me, something my mom might listen to.
> 
> I don't understand how this stuff can be considered cool. Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. They are only competent, at best, with their instruments, and the whole thing just seems so...
> 
> ...


I think this is one of the best posts in this thread. I'm not shocked, nor have I had my sensibilities ruffled by anything I've heard in years. The mind-numbing blandness of the music is what freaks me out. I'm only 37, so I'm not sure I fit in the "stuff the kids are listening to these days" club just yet. I'm choking on Nickleback, Taylor Swift, Jonas Brothers and American Idol stars. I wasn't really a fan of all the stuff that was big when I was 20, but Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Red Hot Chilies, and Guns n' Roses to name a few, still seem to have more grit and integrity than much of what I hear on the radio and TV. 

Shawn


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> I blame Auto-Tune. Very little good ever came out of it.


I dont know - can you imagine how some of todays artists would sound without it? Have you heard Taylor Swift singing live ?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

How bout anyone these days? I think the first problem is noone can *([email protected](ing sing anymore.

But some people love that computer voice shit, I think because they never experienced real talent... I'm gonna force my little sister to listen to some stuff she doesn't usually listen too.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> I would guess that you have 10 gigs music that you like. Whether or not that music is "best" is an argument that cannot be won, and probably can't even be narrowly enough defined.


I thought this was implied. I didn't mean to suggest that I have the experience or authority to judge what history's best music is.

In my opinion and tastes, it's the best music I've found so far. 

Point is I used to buy probably 1 CD a week and would have bought more if I had more money. Now with the internet, I have the worlds entire musical library at my disposal if I want it, and I couldn't even tell you one song that I'd bother to download at the moment. Most of what's on my computer is older music that I ripped from my own CDs.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread seems to have gone down the road of "our parents said the same thing when we were....". I'm not going to suggest that there isn't a shred of truth to this (especially with most older people's attitude towards hip-hop) , but it seems a tad trite. For generations selling records was the way studios made their money. In less than ten years that business model has been forever changed. In a business world where profit is the sole hallmark of health and success, the influence this is having on what music will get the all important marketing capital, cannot be discounted. These are the same executives who use sophisticated software to pick the hits. In the 50's, 60's,70's, 80's and 90's (Blues,Rock n' Roll, Soul, Psychedelic Rock, Heavy Metal, Funk, Punk, New Wave and Grundge) were the product of small scenes with no money. The music required visionaries like Ahmet Ertegun, Tom Dowd, Sam Phillips, Jim Stewart and Estelle Axton, Leonard and Phill Chess, Malcolm McLaren and later Rick Rubin. This is by no means a comprehensive list, but there are books full of stories and history about these people and their impact on music. A lot of this music still sells more than much of the newer fare. I'm not saying these people weren't in it to make some money, but they weren't always looking for a sure thing either. Tom Dowd stumbled upon a bar band on the way to a recording session that blew him away, he was prodominantly a jazz man at the time. They turned out to be the Allman Bros. Band. How likely would a hip-hop producer be well recieved and given the green light by his boss to produce a record for a country-rock outfit he saw in a bar today? I'm guessing slim to none.

Shawn


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I dont know - can you imagine how some of todays artists would sound without it? Have you heard Taylor Swift singing live ?



That young lady cannot sing in tune.....ever. I have seen her on TV at least 3 different times and she's always off key. She may be pretty but her singing is pretty awful.:smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sorry, kids, this is just history repeating itself and, in many cases, YOU are the ones repeating history.

fifty years ago, the oft repeated phrase was "that's not music, that's just noise".

today, i often catch my peers, too many of whom are musicians my age with short memories, repeating the phrase "that's not music, that's just noise".

well, here's my _brilliant_ prediction: fifty years from now...i'm sure you can figure out the rest...

as for mainstream marketing, i am old enough to remember the assembly line of bobbys, billys, jimmys and johnnys, all with hollywood hair, bedroom eyes and pancake makeup, gracing virtually every cover of "teen" magazine. yesterday's fabian is today's britney spears. it was vacuous then and its just as vacuous today.

move along, folks, nothing to see here...

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well said. there will always be good music, there will always be bad music, and there will always be whiners.

-dh




Intrepid said:


> To the older members here, Let's not become our Fathers on the issue of whether modern popular music is just so much overproduced fluff and noise. I remember the 60's very well and the stern position taken by Parents, teachers and right thinking citizens. They thought the Beatles, Rolling Stones and the rest of the British Invasion were simply purveyors of mindless drivel being spewed upon the youth of that day and that it could only lead to promiscuity and a sloth like existence. Hippies were simply long haired, lazy , shiftless bums who would never amount to anything. Sex, drugs and Rock n Roll would destroy the very moral fabric of our Society if teens were exposed to it long enough. For the most part, we now know how wrong they were. Many of my hippie friends are now Physicians, Lawyers, Teachers, Clergymen etc. Unfortunately, some of them didn't make it and became a statistic in the 60's and 70's. But overall, society was not destroyed by Rock n Roll. I must admit that I'm partial to Classic Rock and Blues and today's modern music doesn't hold a great appeal for me. I don't understand RAP, or Indie Bands or Tokio Hotel or Jonas Brothers. That's fine. Obviously there are millions of young people out there who do understand and enjoy that music. All the power to them. At least they are enjoying some "form" of art and derive pleasure from it. I don't think they need my stamp of approval. Besides, who listens to old people anyway? I know I didn't.:smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

1963 ..... my mom sings along with the Beatles and Elvis and states that she likes Rock and Roll. She was pretty cool. Flash forward to 1974 - she holds her ears as I listen to Alice Cooper's Dead Babies. She calls it garbage and wishes I still listened to my "old" rock and roll.

1988 ...... 20 years ago ...... camping around Lake Placid with my young children (and wife #1). Already having survived NKOTB, Sharon Lois and Brahm, and MiniPops something new comes on the radio - a little tune called "Parents Just Don't Understand" by the soon to be very famous Will Smith. I liked it - it was catchy, humerous. They called it "RAP" and I liked it (as well as Funky Cool Medina, Wild Thing, etc). My kids thought I was cool. Flash forward to 2008 - I hear, well .... you know what I hear.

and I don't like it ..... and I'm not cool anymore................... and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This "pop" music serves a purpose, while I don't actively seek it out, after listening to say "Womanizer, womanizer, oh you're a womaizer baby" at the gym I found myself downloading it from iTunes as it's a great addition to my running mix. Would I buy the album? No.

Re Taylor Swift? She's a record company's dream Beautiful, plays her own instrument, writes her own teenage angst ridden songs, who cares if her voice is a little thin, didn't stop Madonna or Britney. It's all about the money. Right now, that is the age group buying music en masse


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...sorry, kids, this is just history repeating itself and, in many cases, YOU are the ones repeating history.
> 
> fifty years ago, the oft repeated phrase was "that's not music, that's just noise".
> 
> ...


Fifty years ago there was commercial music and non-commercial music, I'm not debating this. Today's non-mainstream music is not on the radio, not on TV, and not at the movies. It's on the Internet. Well, there was no Internet 50 years ago, so something _has_ indeed changed. Frankly the freedom 55 crowd has seen fit to smother the airwaves with "classic" rock, so maybe they don't feel like things have changed much. That big 'ole wheel justa keeps on turnin' LOL. All these CSI shows use the WHO's music as their opening themes, yet when I talk to my father, my mother, my in-laws and other 50-60 somethings, they dion't watch _that_ show, because it's horrible, violent and disgusting. So who is this music appealing too? Would the producers of "Barnaby Jones" or "Ironside" have used Guy Lombardo's or Tommy Dorsey;s music as the opening theme, not bloody likely. Though this maybe uncomfortable for the Baby Boomers, times have changed. 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Fifty years ago there was commercial music and non-commercial music, I'm not debating this. Today's non-mainstream music is not on the radio, not on TV, and not at the movies. It's on the Internet. Well, there was no Internet 50 years ago, so something _has_ indeed changed. Frankly the freedom 55 crowd has seen fit to smother the airwaves with "classic" rock, so maybe they don't feel like things have changed much. That big 'ole wheel justa keeps on turnin' LOL. All these CSI shows use the WHO's music as their opening themes, yet when I talk to my father, my mother, my in-laws and other 50-60 somethings, they dion't watch _that_ show, because it's horrible, violent and disgusting. So who is this music appealing too? Would the producers of "Barnaby Jones" or "Ironside" have used Guy Lombardo's or Tommy Dorsey;s music as the opening theme, not bloody likely. Though this maybe uncomfortable for the Baby Boomers, times have changed.
> 
> Shawn :smile:


I hear you. But you know, when I was 17/18 (1973/74) I watched very little TV and didn't hear much radio either. No internet. Music kinda spread through word of mouth, bands hitting the highschools and local arenas, older (and cooler) brothers and sisters collections, etc.

I mean, our highschool got April Wine, Doucette, Lighthouse, Fludd, and Thundermug, etc for concerts. I saw Humble Pie and Alice Cooper in our local arena - we're talking St. Catharines, Ontario here folks not exactly a big market.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It's like making a big soup. The scum rises to surface while the meat and potatoes stay close to the heat. 

For the most part, the top 10 pop songs have always been sh!t. Just because labels abuse TV to market to children, doesn't mean there isn't plenty of good music being made today. As always, the popular inoffensive marketing tool "music TV show" is never going to be the place to find anything worthwhile.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Frankly the freedom 55 crowd has seen fit to smother the airwaves with "classic" rock, so maybe they don't feel like things have changed much. Though this maybe uncomfortable for the Baby Boomers, times have changed.
> 
> Shawn :smile:


Shawn, I'm one of those guys and you might be surprised to hear that today's classic rock is NOTHING like the rock I listened to on the radio growing up!

What they are calling classic rock is actually classic AM radio TOP 40 rock! Only the Ned Flanders crowd listened to it. Most folks listened exclusively to FM radio for their music. Not just album cuts but entire album sides! Not just Zep and Doors but Captain Beefheart, Captain Beyond, Fairport Convention, Traffic, Perth County Conspiracy, Crowbar (but NEVER 'Oh What a Feeling!"), Straubs, and much, much, much more!

The only time I listen to radio for music is on those rare occasions when I get a hair cut or I'm in an elevator!.

That's also why I don't bother going to clubs to hear so-called 'classic rock' bands. The same old setlist of ACDC Top 40 hits...boring!

Thank God I still have my vinyl collection!

I predict that music radio is going to die a lingering death! Where's the demographic for the advertisers? The boomers don't listen and kids today don't either, getting their music from the 'Net. 

Yep, that pretty well leaves haircuts and elevators! Who's gonna' listen to the commercials and buy stuff?

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I hear you Bill, I really do. You know it's just that all these classic clips of bands I like from the 50's through to the 90's was via TV, and to a lesser extent concert films. In countless interviews I've read and/or viewed on TV, older artists, record studio chiefs and producers came from the music first, but also had business savvy. They almost unanimously lament the fact that today's record company exec is more likely to have graduated business school than to have ever played in a band, or been around the music scene. Tom Waits made money, Lou Reed made money, and John Prine made money. These are not mainstream artists, yet in that time period they were successful and made name's for themselves that have stood the test of time. I really don't think that's going to happen nowdays. There's lots of great music, just no money in telling people all about it in this era. Maybe that's the best way I can put it.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:

P.S. I haven't heard anybody mention "The Perth County Conspiracy" since I was like 16 or something. Is that the double album of some hippie fest in Stratford? LOL, A fella we used to see around Waterloo is on that album jacket somewhere.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...well said. there will always be good music, there will always be bad music, and there will always be whiners.
> 
> -dh


Could not agree more + 1000


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

sgiven said:


> The funny thing is that , the stuff they're making now is so bland and boring. You'd think if I was just outgrowing what's cool, I'd think it was too loud/extreme/whatever but its the opposite. A lot of it sounds like soft rock to me, something my mom might listen to.
> 
> I don't understand how this stuff can be considered cool. Its lame, overproduced crap written by middle aged men for teenagers to sing. They are only competent, at best, with their instruments, and the whole thing just seems so...
> 
> uninteresting.


WOW! I couldn't have said it better myself!
-Mikey


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

not that I listen to it a lot............but thank goodness for country rock.......it seems to me to be the only "modern" music worth listening to.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> not that I listen to it a lot............but thank goodness for country rock.......it seems to me to be the only "modern" music worth listening to.....


...if you are referring to "alt-country", there is always a ton of great music coming out of that genre. same for jazz, blues, folk...there is probably a ton of brilliant "modern music" being made, just waiting to be picked up on by adventurous listeners with open minds.

remember, most of us are completely out of touch now. pick up a copy of "Now" magazine, flip to the music listings and tell me how many of those artists you have even heard of. which begs the question: how would you know if any of them are making good music?

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

David, my wife is 28 she listens to all kinds of new music. Of course we don't always like the same things, but this is likely a guy/girl thing, more than an age issue. We listen to the local college radio station and we have an iTunes account. I have some stuff up on Soundclick and I like to check out some of the other folks music there as well. I worked at a local music venue for a time and got to hear and meet a lot of the musician's. Your not the only guy here who loves music and has his ear to the ground. It's not all bad, but what the music biz will look like ten years from now, let alone 50 is anyone's guess. I sure don't claim to have answers, but the "same $hit, different pile" arguement doesn't ring true for me.

Shawn


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 35 and still pay attention to new music coming out. I even like some of it. It was about 20 years ago though that I stopped listening to mainstream radio...when I'm hearing 1 out of 10 songs that I can stand.....well, it's just not for me. Even classic rock radio is terrible. That said, there's so much good music out there that I can't keep up. With the internet I find its a bit overwhelming to try to wade through it all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Give it a listen for a few hours:*

http://www.radioio.com/channel/player/?voxID=31


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a simple theory on the decline of modern music:

It's getting harder and harder for black musicians to come up with something original that white musicians can steal, err, imitate, err, borrow, err, be influenced by.

9kkhhd


----------

